# passed the FE!



## engineer123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Apparently the EIT certificate is not mandatory. My state is charging $70!! I dont think Im going to buy it lol What are your thoughts on getting the certificate or not?

Also i started working a few months ago and im still a fresh graduate so the PE exam is far away for me. The problem is my boss is not a PE and im not working with anyone who is a PE in my company. I mean we do have PEs but im not working directly with them. So how do I get the "4 years experience under supervision of a PE" ?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 30, 2015)

Congrats on passing :multiplespotting:

My state doesn't even issue FE certificates even if you give them money. But, if they offered them, I would likely buy it and frame it as a reminder of many hours of hard work.

As far as getting experience under a PE. You might want to talk to your company about that. Let them know your goals. I think it would be to their advantage to help you get your PE. Maybe they can reassign or split your time. If not, it might be time to start looking elsewhere.

Congrats again and good luck.


----------



## iwire (Apr 30, 2015)

engineer123 said:


> Apparently the EIT certificate is not mandatory. My state is charging $70!! I dont think Im going to buy it lol What are your thoughts on getting the certificate or not?
> 
> Also i started working a few months ago and im still a fresh graduate so the PE exam is far away for me. The problem is my boss is not a PE and im not working with anyone who is a PE in my company. I mean we do have PEs but im not working directly with them. So how do I get the "4 years experience under supervision of a PE" ?


that's rip off! $70, most of the time, i think company only need a letter maybe that cert to reimburse


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 30, 2015)

Engineer123,

Check with your state board for its requirements as each state is different. For example in my state you need to work under a PE "or similarly qualified engineer of the grade and character to fit you to assume responsible charge of work involved in the practice of engineering" and the application required professional references from five engineers three of which needed to be PEs and the other two reference may be PS or PGs (or similarly qualified individuals).

So depending on your state's regulations, you may be able able to still work under a non-PE, but you'll likely need to have some number of PE's provide a reference for you, if this is the case you could see if there are some PEs in your company that would be willing to "mentor" you. You could meet with them on a regularly scheduled basis, discuss the work you've been doing and perhaps have them review some of your work from time to time, but you'll have to check with your state board for the state regs.

Edit: I hate typing on a touchscreen


----------



## engineer123 (May 1, 2015)

Thanks i'll contact my board!

Also does anyone know if instead of paying for the certificate, i can just get a pdf sent to me? Or do they not give that option lol


----------



## John QPE (May 1, 2015)

Get the darn certificate....what kind of question is this? You will regret it 20 years from now if you don't.

If you aren't working for a PE, and your state requires such for you to sit for the exam, you need to find a new job.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 1, 2015)

I got my 'certificate', or as I call it, a piece of typing paper ran through a copier.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 1, 2015)

$70 for a cheap, piece of crap certificate? No thanks. Just wait until you pass the PE and get that instead.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (May 1, 2015)

My EIT certificate is an a brown envelope on a bookshelf .... At least I think. I wouldn't pay 70 bucks for it....the PE, now that is a different story...


----------



## adamn185 PE (May 2, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Congrats on passing :multiplespotting:
> 
> My state doesn't even issue FE certificates even if you give them money. But, if they offered them, I would likely buy it and frame it as a reminder of many hours of hard work.
> 
> ...


Congrats as well.

I agree with Matt. I take it you work in industry? Talk with your company about your goals. If there are other PEs there they most likely see value in licensure even if it's not required. If you can't be reassigned (or you don't want to be), you might be able to work on projects where one of the PEs is in responsible charge (project sponsor, for example) but you are the project leader gaining experience under them. If you communicate with your company and read up on your state's law you'll most likely be fine. Again, I agree with Matt - if that doesn't work start quietly looking around for other opportunities.

When I approached my company I was amazed at the amount of support they gave me to get the required experience. You might be surprised by how many of the "higher ups" may be PEs but not necessarily have it on their cards or titles if they are mainly in a leadership role at present (and they may be quite impressed by your determination to become licensed as well).


----------



## zbest1966 (May 3, 2015)

What state is this Engineer123 maybe I need to move! LOL


----------



## engineer123 (May 18, 2015)

Oo i forgot to update you guys here. I emailed my state board and they saod I dont need to work under a PE. As long as im doing engineering work, then im good. Woohoo!!


----------



## engineer123 (May 18, 2015)

Said*


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2015)

That's good news!


----------

